# Moving to Dubai in July/Help!



## khryne_cream (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi!
I will be moving to Dubai in July (mid July, actually) and will be working in the DIFC. I would highly appreciate if any of you (Geordie, Elphaba...  ) could tell me which area should I take into account in terms of accommodation... Do you think that it will be difficult to find some sharing accommodation (I am a 24 years old single European women and my budget ,unfortunately, won't be sufficient to have my own apartment from what I saw...)? 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

the company you are joining cannot expect you to pay towards your rent or have to share for that matter, they should be providing you with an allowance to cover this. Sharing - try dubizzle.com.


----------



## khryne_cream (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, I have an allowance, but as rents are going sky rocketing...I think I should take into account all possible scenarios... What about an area? Could you recommend one? Thank you for all your help and sorry to be another one that has same "unanswered questions"... 
Nevertheless, your help is really precious for all of us...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I have said elsewhere, not all companies pay a rent allowance, but if they don't your salary should be sufficient to allow you to rent somewhere decent. If you are moving out on your own, I would expect the company to provide you with accommodation for the first month. Can you tell me what your rent allowance is?

If you are working in DIFC, you can consider many areas. Old Town (actually a new area quite near DIFC, but probably too expensive), Bur Dubai, Oud Metha. A friend of mine works in DIFC and drives from The Springs each day in some 20 mins. 

Another consideration is transport. If you won't have a car, you will be better off in a more urban area where you can get cabs.


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,
You can easily find a share there . Try to find it from Jumeirah or Umm Squeim area.
But sharing in these ( Near to DIFC ) is quite expensive. (Appr. 84k annually)
Check the daily ads from w w w gulfnews dot com for sharing accomodation.
You are welcome.. !


----------



## khryne_cream (Jan 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> As I have said elsewhere, not all companies pay a rent allowance, but if they don't your salary should be sufficient to allow you to rent somewhere decent. If you are moving out on your own, I would expect the company to provide you with accommodation for the first month. Can you tell me what your rent allowance is?
> 
> If you are working in DIFC, you can consider many areas. Old Town (actually a new area quite near DIFC, but probably too expensive), Bur Dubai, Oud Metha. A friend of mine works in DIFC and drives from The Springs each day in some 20 mins.
> 
> Another consideration is transport. If you won't have a car, you will be better off in a more urban area where you can get cabs.


Hi and thank you so much! Yes, they are paying for the first month(accomodation plus expenses). Nevertheless, I have to find accomodation afterwards.
For an Internship Position, I though it might be just right. I will start all over again as here, in almost 2 years I became the Head of the Structured Finance Department...but I have nothing else...is time consuming and I have lost even my friends...So I would prefere to have it ruf for a littl wile, but have something else in return...some spare time to live...to take care of my health...body and mind. As for driving, don't worry! i am used to driving almost 2 hours back from th office even though normally it is a 15 min road...so...
Thank you very much once again...I will keep thouse area in mind...maybe I will find a nice studio or some apartment to share...I'm used to that also...


----------



## khryne_cream (Jan 12, 2008)

desertengineer said:


> Hi,
> You can easily find a share there . Try to find it from Jumeirah or Umm Squeim area.
> But sharing in these ( Near to DIFC ) is quite expensive. (Appr. 84k annually)
> Check the daily ads from w w w gulfnews dot com for sharing accomodation.
> You are welcome.. !


Thank you! It seams people are nicer than here...so, at first glance, I might not be wrong in making this choice...


----------

